
Ask HN: Has anyone been able to truly practice David Allen's GTD? - felipemesquita
I&#x27;m looking for people who were able to acheive results like Allen describes in his book. Also looking to get a sense of how many here are interested or using the methodology of Getting Things Done. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gettingthingsdone.com
======
cauterized
I've been using it for about 10 years in a somewhat modified and ever-evolving
version. I spend about 15 min per day staying organized, plus maybe an extra
30 min once a week.

Results? I've been told by co-workers at multiple workplaces that they're
impressed with my organization and follow-through. I've seldom had a boss
suggest that I'm focusing on the wrong priorities at a given moment. Mind like
water? Maybe an exaggeration; but I'm able to handle about 10 times as many
simultaneous responsibilities now than I was a decade ago, with less stress.

Though flexible, GTD is an extremely extensive system that can require a
pretty significant amount of overhead, and doesn't fit everyone's style or
type of work perfectly. Personally I find it less helpful outside work, for
instance. But it offers a lot of principles and techniques that you can adapt
into a personalized system that works for you.

------
felipemesquita
I had limited success with it so far. Could keep my system working for a few
weeks at a time before urgent tasks getting in the way of the process and
organize steps and making the whole system untrustworthy, so even adding
things to my inbox felt pointless.

